# When measuring scorpion length...



## the19thScorpion (Aug 9, 2017)

when you measure a scorpions, do you just measure the body (not including the tail) or do you include the tail also? I didn't realize how small some species were! 

I'm still trying to figure out what species is best for my 20g long tank.  I don't want them to be so small where it would be hard to find them in such a big tank..... and yes I do plan I get more than one of whatever species I choose (leaning towards Florida bark...)


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 9, 2017)

Theoretically it should be from the body to the end of the tail! Excluding pincers.
As far as I know at least! But I may be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 9, 2017)

You just measure the body, no claws or tail.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 9, 2017)

Are you sure about it? Here in Italy we measure they following two metods. The difference beetwen the two is just that one doesn't include the stinger (telson).
I was pretty sure about how to measure a scorpion! Ahahahah, anyway, if here you do it like this, it is good to know!!
Sorry for the wrong answer so far!


----------



## Mila (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you measure claw to top of stinger. It makes no sense to exclude the stinger/tail and claws. On every other animal you measure the two points furthest apart. That's like going to a doctor and him excluding your head and legs from the measurement

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 9, 2017)

Ahahahah, I would think the same thing! Don't know because here in Italy we don't measure claws!


----------



## keks (Aug 9, 2017)

In my scorpion book they measure from the head to the telson.
Seems to be the same as measuring tarantulas. We measure bodylength, US measures legspan?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## callum b (Aug 9, 2017)

Mouth/front of the carapace to the tip of the aculeus is the measurement used in most scientific literature.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 9, 2017)

the19thScorpion said:


> when you measure a scorpions, do you just measure the body (not including the tail) or do you include the tail also?





xunicronx said:


> You just measure the body, no claws or tail.


"Tail" is considered part of "body" in scorpions and is included in size, as it is only prolonged part of abdomen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Aug 9, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> "Tail" is considered part of "body" in scorpions and is included in size, as it is only prolonged part of abdomen.


So measuring from eating to pooping (plus killing) ^^.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RTTB (Aug 9, 2017)

Mouth to base of tail is what I consider total body length.


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 9, 2017)

I am sorry, but ignoring half of opisthosoma simply does not make any sense. Legth including metasoma is used in both hobby and taxonomy literature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the19thScorpion (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm asking because I've seen some sites that have something like "3.5"  to the base of the tail" and then I've seen " 4" total body length." So its a little confusing to me.  And I know fish are usually measured to the middle, inner part of the tail instead of the whole length of the tail (which doens't make sense to me really) so I didn't know if it was the same with scorps.


----------



## RTTB (Aug 9, 2017)

Including the outstretched tail in measurement would lead to even more confusing results. Using mouth to base of tail is commonplace. To each their own.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 9, 2017)

The formal, scientific way is as callum said above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh yeah, duh, everyone is right. You do measure to tip of tail. I had a derpy derp moment there.


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 9, 2017)

callum b said:


> Mouth/front of the carapace to the tip of the aculeus is the measurement used in most scientific literature.



Yup I agree too, I guess I was kinda spacing off when answering the question


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't care about the length of the scorpion I just ask what instar it is. Instar 2 is a certain size is like a 1/4 inch. Instar 6 is like full grown 3 to 4 inches depending on species etc. etc.


----------



## keks (Aug 10, 2017)

xunicronx said:


> I don't care about the length of the scorpion I just ask what instar it is. Instar 2 is a certain size is like a 1/4 inch. Instar 6 is like full grown 3 to 4 inches depending on species etc. etc.


I'm not sure if I understand this right (sorry), but this doesn't help me when I read a description with the adult size of a scorpion, does it? 
At the moment I am researching for scorpion species that would be interesting for me. When I read in a description "size up to 8 cm" I would like to know if the tail is IN this measure included or not. Finally I need this info for the enclosure's size .


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 10, 2017)

I think you can't be sure. As other members and I wrote the best way to measure a scorpion is starting from the mounth (front of carapace) to the tip of the tail. Someone exclude the telson, someone else doesn't! But I think you can't be sure about how someone measure a scorpion! Those should be standard measurment but as far as I know, they aren't!


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 10, 2017)

keks said:


> When I read in a description "size up to 8 cm" I would like to know if the tail is IN this measure included or not. Finally I need this info for the enclosure's size .


Usually it will be with tail, and after some time You will be able to recognise if they include it or not. I would recommend book Scorpions of the World by Stockmann & Ythier, it gives "tail" including size for about 350 species, so it is quite enough for basic orientation.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## keks (Aug 10, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Usually it will be with tail, and after some time You will be able to recognise if they include it or not. I would recommend book Scorpions of the World by Stockmann & Ythier, it gives "tail" including size for about 350 species, so it is quite enough for basic orientation.


This book sounds good, but the price!! Maybe my children pay a part of it for birthday ^^. Thanks for advise .


----------



## Collin Clary (Aug 15, 2017)

Scorpions are measured from the anterior margin of the carapace to the tip of the aculeus. This can either be done by measuring the entire scorpion at once, or by measuring each segment and adding them up. The former is generally done in the field or for quick/general measurements, while the latter is typically done in a more rigorous scientific setting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RTTB (Aug 15, 2017)

Scorpions of the World is worth the cost. I do hoped a revised versions comes along though. The range maps are horrible citing "US" "Brazil" with no specific localities listed. The environment descriptions are very basi and they omitted so many species and didn't even want to touch Vaejovis. But until a better deal happens this book is mandatory your library.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 16, 2017)

Old timer here. Even though Dante from clerks disagrees with this. In this case you do go from A() to mouth. chelicerae to anus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 16, 2017)

keks said:


> US measures legspan?


Nein


----------



## keks (Aug 16, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Nein


Hm. I notice that, danke ^^. I always thought tarantulas are measured in leg span on this board?


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 17, 2017)

keks said:


> Hm. I notice that, danke ^^. I always thought tarantulas are measured in leg span on this board?


Tarantulas yes but not Scorpions.


----------



## keks (Aug 17, 2017)

keks said:


> In my scorpion book they measure from the head to the telson.
> *Seems to be the same as measuring tarantulas. We measure bodylength, US measures legspan*?





darkness975 said:


> Tarantulas yes but not Scorpions.


This was meant for tarantulas . I wanted to show that there are different measures of tarantulas in Europe and USA (and that this 
maybe would be the same for scorpions too).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Colby1100 (Jun 17, 2020)

So whats the adult size of Androctonus Australis? And what are the measurements? Everyone is saying something different.  Please just tell me how its measured and the the length. Thanks!


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Jun 17, 2020)

it should be from front margin of the head (prosoma) to the tip of the tail. Scorpion tails aren't technically tails, they're the metasoma, which is an extension of the abdomen (mesosoma). I think adult androctonus australis are about 8cm long (which includes the tail)


----------



## Ferrachi (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr SkyTower is correct and adults can grow up to 10cm long


----------



## GordoOldman (Jun 17, 2020)

Perhaps this will help others in the futute...


----------

